
Deadly 1918 flu pandemic’s lessons ignored in coronavirus response - Anon84
https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2020/02/29/1918-flu-coronavirus-trump/
======
jonplackett
[https://outline.com/tPYAhc](https://outline.com/tPYAhc)

~~~
anonsivalley652
It didn't work for me:

    
    
        Something went wrong
    
        We're sorry. This page failed to Outline.
        ← RETURN TO OUTLINE
        Report a problem

~~~
Semaphor
in case you use umatrix, outline requires you to turn off referrer spoofing

------
throwGuardian
Says the "opinion"/history section of WaPo. And the Democratic presidential
candidates flat out lied in the last debate with claims of funding cuts to the
CDC & NIH [1]

Also, lest you forget to blame Trump for feeling down & out, NYT opinion
literally called it the TrumpVirus. [2]

Is it too much to ask for grace and to not FUD during a pandemic?

[1]:
[https://apnews.com/d36d6c4de29f4d04beda3db00cb46104](https://apnews.com/d36d6c4de29f4d04beda3db00cb46104)

[2]:
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/02/26/opin...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/02/26/opinion/coronavirus-
trump.amp.html)

